# Hunting alone and mind going crazy



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I know I will get ragged on for even asking this but curiosity got the best of me. Does anybody else ever get an erie or uneasy feeling being out in the woods by them self while hunting? My mind cant help but to think someone or something is out to get me. I am not scared but get that uneasy feeling erc... Tell me I am not the only one on 2cool that ever has their mind wander like that lol.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Whatever drugs you're taking..... Stop, taking, them...... Haha J/K...


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

With me its kinda like the story of the little ol lady that got pulled over and the cop found 3 different guns in her car, He asked her "Maam what are you so scared of" She looked him dead in the eyes and replied " Officer im not scared of a F****** thing ! "


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

NO. Remember this...Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil for I am the meanest S.O.B. in the valley. You are armed and should not be afraid of anything. Then again, maybe you don't have a big enough gun for what's out there.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

bigtek is right, put the joint down buddy, it makes ya paranoid! Jkn...I've heard a few crazy noises while hunting, but then remember I'm the one holding the gun!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

bigtek said:


> Whatever drugs you're taking..... Stop, taking, them...... Haha J/K...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been out on the ranch solo so long before that I started talking to myself. That's as weird as it ever got.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you're not going crazy...those noises you hear, every little cracked twig on the ground, you think you heard a voice, you think you saw someone moving around in the brush...you're alone, tired, out of your natural surroundings, your hair stands on end on the back of your neck, it starts to get cold when it was just warm or hot....it's perfectly natural because someone really is watching you and out to get you.
















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Its funny how the mind works. I swear I've seen bigfoot, a chupacabra, Jason and every other main character from horror movies before the sun comes up! The worse is hearing voices (actual voices I'm not that crazy) of illegals in the dark and not knowing exactly where they are!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have about a half mile walk to the stand and was going in, no light. Had just crossed a dry creek bed and got a eirie feeling stopped and looked around, then hurried up the last 200 yds or so up to get into the blind, On the way out in the eirie spot saw some blood and neck hair with drag marks. Followed the drag marks about 75 yards to a dripping wet lion killed buck, uncovered, Ask a buddy that is a lion expert, she said since it wasn't covered that I probably scared it off.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

when's the last time you went to church? :ac550:


j/k....yes, my mind wonders, especially sitting in a ground blind at night hunting hogs, but that's what Crown Royal is for. :redface:

last time i freaked out was the day after my wife made me watch the series of Paranormal Activity...that was not a smart idea.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep, my mind wonders too. I always think to myself "With my luck, I would be the guy that they can't find because I bled to death on the way to my stand from a mosquito bite."


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Yep, my mind wonders too. I always think to myself "With my luck, I would be the guy that they can't find because I bled to death on the way to my stand from a mosquito bite."


Yea thats my biggest fear, well not exactly bleeding to death from a mosquito, but getting hurt or injured and not being able to move or call for help. I dont get real good cell coverage on one place I hunt, so I have a detailed map of where I'll be and what time Im expecting to be home and instructions on who to call for my daughter.

Ive seen cattle that are reduced to scattered bones in a matter of days on that place.

But yea, Ive seen bigfoot as well down in the creek bottoms while I was sitting in the brush at night hunting pigs! lol :spineyes:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Alone*

What Shakey said, without the Bigfoot part. I would never admit it even if I had seen a bigfoot. 
BB


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take along your iPhone or iPod, put the ear buds in and listen to music until just before daylight. Oh and close your eyes so you don't see Jason looking in the window of your blind. 

Haven't been scared since I was a little boy who watched way too many vampire and werewolf movies. 

Since I was about 10 or so I've always had the mindset that I WISH something would mess with me...rifle, check. Pistol, check. Knife, check...bring it on zombie. LOL!

TH


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea sometimes a person can get that creepy feeling but I always figure it's better to be in the woods than in Houston with all the real creeps.

I know just be sun up I sure do see A LOT OF BIG BUCKS, they normally turn out to be really nice "stick" or "bush" deer, but hey a least I got to see some good ones.:spineyes:


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Pass that chit... your messin up the rotation...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

nate56 said:


> Pass that chit... your messin up the rotation...


LOL. No bogartin'.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man about the only thing that crosses my mind is maybe some girlfriends from days gone by.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Man about the only thing that crosses my mind is maybe some girlfriends from days gone by.


That can actually be kinda scary in itself! h:

And TH if you have your Ipod on, how ya gonna hear the bogey man when he's creepin up on ya! lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shaky

They say the first thing to go is your memory, I caint remember what the second thing was.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

It is simply anxiety.....I struggle with it at times if we are being honest and it is all a mental challenge. I have to remind myself when walking in the dark to the stand all the time to keep my mind right and there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Last time I hunted alone, all I could think about was whether I brought enough toilet paper.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I definitely get an uneasy feeling at times. I've never seen any illegals but do have pics on the game cam. I always wonder if they would mess with me or just keep on going. If they or anyone else for that matter decides to mess with me there is going to be one heck of a firefight. I typically carry my AR, .270 and a large pistol (41 mag).


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

when im at a ranch ranch i never get like that. but one place i hunted which is only a couple miles from my house, just on the outskirts of town i did a few times, that place was eerie, funny so close to home the city the highway and everything.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Just saying...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Charlie, that's funny


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you just never know....muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

**** those pics are spooky, I always fall asleep anyways so I can't say I've been scared. I did have a cow sneak up behind be and start rubbing on my stand. I thought it was tipping over, needless to say I didn't have enough toilet paper that day


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had that feeling before. I aint skeerd but it happens sometimes. I don't but some carry a side arm. That might make you feel better. Seems like when people get this feeling they are taking there time getting to the stand. If you over sleep and are late and in a hurry you only think of getting to the stand before daylight. I have spent days at the lease alone and really enjoy it.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think i just chit my pants lookin at those photos...heee..heee


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

9121SS said:


> I don't but some carry a side arm. That might make you feel better.


Of course that could start playing on his mind worrying about shooting his nutsac off and no one being to hear his high soprano screams.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Things that go Bump in the night*

We were looking for a deer one night for another hunter when we heard this blood curdling scream, I didn't know which way to run !!!

When we got back to camp we accused some of the women of sneaking down to the creek and letting loose with that scream, but they denied and said they were in camp all along !!!!!! That was the most scared/SPOOKED down in the woods, an old timer on the lease said it must of been a panther that we got close to. 

I had hair standing on end that I didn't know I had !!!!!


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

As long as I got my 7 mm 08 and my knife I'm just fine. And that's why I get to the stand about 5 min. before shooting time.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Main thing now is just how close to the border you are....


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats the part that makes it fun...


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

I walked to the stand one morning and kept hearing something behind me. On the way out i was looking at my tracks going in and saw pretty big dog/coyote/something tracks inside my tracks. Makes you wonder about hunter or hunted.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, I too get an uneasy feeling at times... especially when I don't see tracks that should be in abundance.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I had an "Erie" feeling back in my youth that resulted in a hole shot in the roof of a deer blind by a 25-06 and a dead squirrel.

It was my first time hunting by myself.sad4sm


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I always freak out Sitting in some brush before daylight. On corps. Land two possums started fighting a few feet from me and scared the poo out of me. As my buddy says "it was as dark as the inside of a cow" in those woods. I don't have a deer lease so its always just pop a squat somewhere.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone got attacked or mugged that hunt near the border? You would think it would happen a lot.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> Has anyone got attacked or mugged that hunt near the border? You would think it would happen a lot.


Not attacked, but week before last had 3 knock on our bunkhouse door, then Wednesday of this past week one dressed in all black was hiding by our pool, our forman pulled up, the illegal jumped up which scared our foreman, he hit the gas peddle instead of break and ran through our stone wall almost putting his truck in the pool.
These nuts are getting brave.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Juan sin miedo (Apr 27, 2011)

Your mind can play tricks on you. The worst I ever felt was being lost in South Texas on a ranch while hunting. All the terrain looked the same and it seemed like forever before I found my way back.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Wait til you're sitting on stand in the dark and damned armadillo walks through dry leaves under/near you. Sounds like a herd of rhinoceros is about to run you down.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

I had an armadillo come up behind me when I was hunting wood ducks. Scared the **** outta me. Though I was gonna turn around to see a 200 pound hog.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Your mind can play tricks on you. The worst I ever felt was being lost in South Texas on a ranch while hunting. All the terrain looked the same and it seemed like forever before I found my way back.


Had that happen to me in South Texas on 10,000 acres. When you can't see the horizon for brush and it's overcast drizzling rain and sleet and you get turned around in the brush while looking for a deer all of a sudden you're like "where am I?" Had a north wind and I used that to find my way to a sendero but a sense of panic did set in for a while. Can't walk a straight line in the brush and everything looks the same.

TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> I had an armadillo come up behind me when I was hunting wood ducks. Scared the **** outta me. Though I was gonna turn around to see a 200 pound hog.


yup...been there done that...amazing how something so small sound so loud and big when yer on the ground with them. :redface:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I had an armadillo come up behind me when I was hunting wood ducks. Scared the **** outta me. Though I was gonna turn around to see a 200 pound hog.


Wake up a covey of quail while walking back to your vehicle from your stand after a morning hunt. That gets the blood pumping early 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was lost in Colorado years ago. I fired my 3 shots and my buddies fired back. I started towards the sound and after a while I couldnt fine them so I fired 3 again. They answered from a totally different direction. This was at night. After finally finding them I asked about what happened after the first three shots I fired. Their response was "oh we moved to a better spot".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe all you that have been lost, in all the times I have been in the woods I've never been lost....I've been turned around for a cpl of days....but not lost....WW


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Not attacked, but week before last had 3 knock on our bunkhouse door, then Wednesday of this past week one dressed in all black was hiding by our pool, our forman pulled up, the illegal jumped up which scared our foreman, he hit the gas peddle instead of break and ran through our stone wall almost putting his truck in the pool.
> These nuts are getting brave.


My mom lives with her BF ouside of Alice and they saw a herd of illegals all dressed in black early one morning in their back pasture. BP was after em and they split into two groups and took off running...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

Turned around a couple of days, I thought you were like that all the time.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bigtek said:


> My mom lives with her BF ouside of Alice and they saw a herd of illegals all dressed in black early one morning in their back pasture. BP was after em and they split into two groups and took off running...


yes sir, it's getting worse and worse and they are getting brave, especially at our place, i mean...we have a 1000 yard target course and shoot all the time out there, i'm just worried because we don't know how long he was up at the lodge, what all he saw inside and what all he is telling the others as he got away. :hairout:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> yes sir, it's getting worse and worse and they are getting brave, especially at our place, i mean...we have a 1000 yard target course and shoot all the time out there, i'm just worried because we don't know how long he was up at the lodge, what all he saw inside and what all he is telling the others as he got away. :hairout:


I'd start practicing my 1000 yd shot just in case they run across!


----------



## Kazrep (Dec 6, 2011)

I've felt that before but only in a ground blind never in a stand maybe because it's that I'm on ground level and anything can rip through a blind.


----------

